# Banded Racing Pigeon In Arcosanti AZ



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi All,

We have a banded racing pigeon on the 911 Pigeon Alert list that is in need of a good home. The bird is located in Arcosanti AZ. If you are interested in adopting the bird, please e-mail me at [email protected]

Terry


----------



## reddog14825 (Nov 2, 2005)

hi Terry!

I’m cesar, the one who personally emailed you. I’m really interested in adopting the pigeon but the problem is that I live here in the Philippines. Please help me to work things out.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Cesar .. I got your private e-mail and have e-mailed back to you. There are some real hurdles to overcome with getting an American bird to the Philippines .. still we'll look into it. I've asked the AU (American Racing Pigeon Union) to advise here also.

Thank you so much for wanting this bird.

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We have a banded racing pigeon on the 911 Pigeon Alert list that is in need of a good home. The bird is located in Arcosanti AZ. If you are interested in adopting the bird, please e-mail me at [email protected]
> 
> Terry


Just curious, any idea where in AZ *Arcosanti* is located?
I can't even find it in the Motor Carrier's atlas.  

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Just curious, any idea where in AZ *Arcosanti* is located?
> I can't even find it in the Motor Carrier's atlas.
> 
> Cindy


According to Microsoft Streets and Trips, Arcosanti is just east of I-17 about 70 miles north of Phoenix.

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> According to Microsoft Streets and Trips, Arcosanti is just east of I-17 about 70 miles north of Phoenix.
> 
> Terry


Hmmm, must be a new town. There are several new ones out that way.
Or perhaps a very small town.  

Cindy


----------

